# fdc0: cmd  08 failed at in byte 1 of 1



## balanga (May 22, 2021)

The title is  not a spelling mistake, I copied it off the screen while the system was booting.

Any ideas on what this means? It's booting 13.0-RELEASE i386 on an old ThinkPad T30 which may well be having hardware problems.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 22, 2021)

fdc - PC architecture floppy disk controller driver

Think you were asking on another thread about floppy disks?


----------



## balanga (May 23, 2021)

The other was an unrelated thread and involved a USB floppy disk drive.

Here I'm just checking an old machine (ThinkPad T30) which is throwing out errors I've never seen.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2021)

Does the laptop actually have a floppy drive? If it doesn't have one turn off the floppy controller in the BIOS. There's no reason why it should detect and enable fdc(4).


----------

